# Greek Warhammer



## Duke Vorian (Jun 21, 2008)

I am having a fascination with Greeks at the moment, everything from Mythological and Factual Greek, and want to make an army in Warhammer based off them. 

I was wondering which army would fight this both rules and model wise or more so suggestions on what to use for the models. Thanks


----------



## Jolly Puggles (Aug 4, 2009)

Well for models, you can't go far wrong with these:

http://shop.warlordgames.co.uk/greek-hoplites-phalanx-3317-p.asp

As far as rules are concerned, were you looking to use a currently published army list and substitute X for Y (e.g. High Elf Spearmen = Greek Hoplites), or were you going to draw up your own army list?

If the former, I would probably suggest High Elves as a good proxy...they're probaby the closest thing you're going to get to a 'phalanx' rule with their spearmen fighting in extra ranks. Alternatively, Orcs&Goblins might do well representing a Greek army, with their massed ranks and a good selection of monstrous things that can represent a variety of mythical creatures (though the animosity rules don't really fit the theme).

If the latter, I would honestly be a little wary...homebrewed army lists tend toward the overpowerful, so I would have to be given fair warning and a good chance to study the list myself before commiting to a game against it.


----------



## Duke Vorian (Jun 21, 2008)

I defiantly wouldn't be making up my own rules and I was actually considering High Elves. I was kind of thinking just getting them some round shields. 

I appreciate the link for the Greek Hoplites and will keep those in mind


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Byzantine style Bretonnians with Kite Shields.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Jolly Puggles said:


> ...I would probably suggest High Elves as a good proxy...they're probaby the closest thing you're going to get to a 'phalanx' rule with their spearmen fighting in extra ranks.


If I understand correctly the changes for 8th Edition will result in all spear blocks fighting in multiple ranks.


----------



## Jolly Puggles (Aug 4, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> If I understand correctly the changes for 8th Edition will result in all spear blocks fighting in multiple ranks.


True enough, but High Elves still get an extra rank on anyone else, so if you really want to emphasis that aspect...


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

GW used to make hoplite-looking pikemen for the DoW range. Having searched the site i can't see them anywhere :/ might be able to get them on ebay?


----------

